# Fiat Ducato Motorhome 2.8 - W258 CNW



## lewis12392 (8 d ago)

Hi, 

Fiat Ducato Motorhome 2.8 - W258 CNW 

My Fiat Ducato motorhome is crunching in 1st and 3rd gear, i have the box removed but am struggling to locate any numbers on the box. I have been told its either ML5T or MG5T but not 100%. I am planning on ordering a set of synchro rings and overhauling the box. I know that parts are getting hard to come by now. Need to get back on the road asap 

Would anyone know if any box's from other models fit my motorhome, i have found a 20LE21 from a 1.9 boxer which looks identical but don't want to part with any cash until confirmed. Appreciate any help


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Hi Lewis and welcome to the forum. 

That's way above my head but just bumping your thread so it might hopefully be seen in the morning.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Morning and welcome

I'll second that...and bounce your post


----------



## Relyat (Oct 6, 2020)

Try the Fiat Forum.
There is a dedicated section for the Ducato and a wealth of knowledge


----------



## lewis12392 (8 d ago)

Thank you everyone. Just joined the Fiat Forum too, hoping to bump into some sort of Fiat guru that can confirm. Or failing that someone might have a gearbox laying around to sell  Feeling hopeful


----------



## Malshadow (3 mo ago)

Hi have you tried google images Transmission tag identification, as on early gearboxes the 5th gear was an add on to the four speed gearbox the casing may be identical but the gear ratio changed to match different engine capacity torque and output, 80s Renault masters had different boxes identified by an aluminum tag attached to a bolt if that was missing we had to resort to the position of reversing light switches the mounting bolt positions the finer detail of model changes the modification done to the Ducato gearbox breather etc., i have seen gearbox id numbers engraved into the 20mm edge of the bell housing only visible when the edge was scuffed with emery cloth, but not specifically Fiat, good luck in your quest.


----------

